# New puppy raw feeding pics.



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay soooo Here is Jet nomin on some chicken today, and the last few days, as well as some update pictures of his body condition, his ribs are starting to show less already, and a big thanks to Jon for pushing the full 10% the last 2 days, i'm sure he'd love you to death!!!:becky:

There might be one of my big monster eating too!
He's a really sweet sweet dog, he's really quirky too... he's coming out of his shell and he's really lots of fun!

Some of the wierd things: climing on you and then opening his mouth up and down while pawing at your face :twitch:, when you walk toward him quickly (usually because you think he's getting ready to potty) he'll start to play bow as if you're coming to play with him!, He's floppy when he comes up to you, he usually just flops down on you and he's so little it's adorable. When he eats as well... he doesn't just chew furiously... he shakes the heck out of it, no matter what he's eating he just shakes it!!! it's really funny!!!

Something that bothers me is his resource guarding, NOT with me, or my gf, but just with Tobi if he even gets within 3-4 feet of him. I know it's natural, but on the same token he will take food right out of Tobi's mouth and Tobi is such a sweet guy that he just lets him chew on it... or sometimes he'll just drop it and let the little guy chew on it and i have to redirect Jet to his own food. Am i correct in doing it this way, I just can't see it fair that he gets to eat at Tobi's too.

He's so far good with kitties as well! he's not a big fan or horses, and this kid has quite the deep big dog bark! We didn't get him vetted yet because our engine in the car threatened to seize so we had to get it towed to the shop and fixed before we vet him, and he's doing so much better so were a bit less worried about his condition.

Enjoy i'll keep this thread updated with pictures of how he's doing over the next couple weeks!!! I'm so happy i could save this guys life and show him how good it can be, even if he can't stay with us forever, I might be able to convert his adopters to raw... who knows?!


EDIT: not sure how the first pic got in there, but it's a horrible one lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He is an adorable pup, but I still think Tobi is just GORGEOUS!

Anyhow, I love Jet's face. All the colors


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Oooh, he's a cute one, really enjoying that chicken isn't he? Pretty big meals though hahah.

For my brats, I teach them to "drop it", what I do is I will call them one at a time, for example, I'll call Sparky, and give him his food, then Patchie, then Popi, etc. (the order changes). But, if any of them grab the others food and yanks it out of their mouth, I will tell them to "drop it", make sure it goes to the one it was supposed to, then as a reward for dropping and leaving the food, give the little thief their portion. Like if Popi takes Patchie's piece, I'll tell her "drop it" and just say "that's Patchie's" and then call Popi and give her her food.

Sometimes Patchie will resource guard around the other two, growl a bit, etc., but as long as it's her piece of food, I don't care, the others shouldn't be trying to take it from her, if its that they are just eating next to her, I'll tell her to cut it out, not exactly sure how to teach that though. Somehow get him to calm down when Tobi is around him.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw...they're so cute and glad the pup doing good on raw! tobi's such good boy let jet have his food...they're so cute!!! pawing up on your face maybe he wants play and go outside? my pup will paw up her hands (looks like waving) whenever she wants to play or got excited...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!! :becky:

He loves his food so far! and he loves Tobi's food even more! and Tobi is a great kid for being so good about not snarling or wanting to tear him apart for taking his food... i'm pretty amazed by it actually.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad he's doing well! Little dogs grow up to be big dogs and I would nip that behavior before it creates a problem later.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Glad he's doing well! Little dogs grow up to be big dogs and I would nip that behavior before it creates a problem later.


I've never dealt with 2 dogs and resource guarding... any tips? Tobi doesn't do it at all, and Jet only does it with Tobi near him, not myself the girls or my GF.
Tobi doesn't even have to be going for it, he could just be walking through and he'll get growls from him.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

First off I would just seperate the two when feeding so that Jet can't take food away from Tobi, he will eventually get tired of getting his food taken and give a bite or nip. I would start with that and see how that works.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Robin! :biggrin:

What about the resource guarding, i know it starts with food, and turns to water, toys etc, it's not at that point now, they drink together, they play with the same toy at the same time and stuff now, I was almost thinking that he resource guards simply because the poor little thing starved for so long


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure about the resource guarding, but just wanted to say that Jet looks like an absolute sweetheart. He's a very cute, good looking pup and it sounds like he's got the personality to match. Thank you for taking him in, you're a good person. 
And, have to give Tobi a mention too, he sounds like an doll, a really nice, nice dog.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It may never go beyond food, it does often happen with dogs who have been left abandoned without food, but he is young enough now that the behavior can be changed.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery is a resource guarder but with his food only. I have just been very diligent about ensuring he is alone when he eats. If indoors he eats in his cage. If outdoors, he is outside alone, he is generally fine with people but he doesn't like other animals near his food.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I've fostered a few dogs, and I noticed that dogs new to the household will resource guard during the first few weeks. As the packs sorts itself out, the new dogs resource guard less and less until they stop. You might have the same experience with Jet.


----------

